# Finally got a light tent



## nates02gt (Oct 21, 2014)

I tried my hand at putting together a DIY light tent.  It worked ok but it was bulky and took a lot of fiddling with to get it set up right.  I am sure they work great for many, but I chose to go the retail route for one.  The light tent was delivered today.  I got it set up and shot a few pics.  So far I am quite impressed.
Let me know what you think.


----------



## Rockytime (Oct 21, 2014)

Looks very good to me. I have a small commercial one which I have not used for years. Right now I don't have camera good enough  to match it.


----------



## nates02gt (Oct 21, 2014)

Thanks.    I just used my camera on my cellphone for these.  I have a DSLR, I just didn't take the time to set it up.  I was pretty happy with them especially considering they were taken with a cellphone camera.


----------

